# 36 volt TM question



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

2 questions. 
1st. Im upgrading from a 12 volt to a 36 and will be running new cables from nose to rear where i can store 3 batteries. With that said what gauge wires should i use for that 25 ft distance and with running 36 volts? 

2nd. When using plugs on boat can i use existing tm plugs or do i now need pugs specifically for 36 volts? I may just hardwire it if matching pugs are too much. 

Thanks. 
Salmonid


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

How many amps does the tm pull? Wiring is sized for current draw. Same with the plug, it needs to be rated for the current draw of your tm.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

fishincontrol said:


> How many amps does the tm pull? Wiring is sized for current draw. Same with the plug, it needs to be rated for the current draw of your tm.


Wire should be a minimum of 6 ga and 4 ga would be better. Use marine battery wire or welding cable. These have more strands of finer wire which makes them more flexible. Replace the plug and make sure the new one is capable of accepting the wire size you have chosen.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

fishincontrol said:


> How many amps does the tm pull? Wiring is sized for current draw. Same with the plug, it needs to be rated for the current draw of your tm.


The only thing I can add is distance. 
The are a few wire size calculators online you can use just make sure there are for dc.
You need to know voltage(36 in this case), maximum amps you'll be drawing (can be found online or by calling)and the distance of the run(length of boat). 
Also think about weight distribution of the batteries when laying everything out.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

With 6 gauge it is close but 4 gauge is plenty. My leads were 26' and have had no issues.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

My advice would be not to mess with a plug. Hard wire it with an accessible 60 amp breaker in the circuit & use that to disconnect the terrova. That is what I have on my new boat. Old boat had a plug & it was a pain.
I talked to Minn Kota & they told me the 112 terrova draws 52 amps at max setting (10).


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Meerkat. Thats what i was thinking to hardwire and use the curcuit breaker. Cheaper that way too Will advise once i get it all setup


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

One other thing is that at least on my 112 Terrova, there is a built in switch that cuts the power when it is stowed. Just have to remember to shut it down on iPilot first. And I do still use the breaker as the primary isolator.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i use a manual reset 60 amp bussman circuit breaker - you can hit the button to disconnect and then just push the bar back in to reconnect it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tender-027-0004-BK-Trolling-Connector/dp/B002UCLJG0

I know a while back this was the only one rated for high amperage. I love the way it locks as well. can plug it in without even looking at the plug. Super heavy duty and a nice rubber flap if you unplug it which I do when I'm done for the day.










Heres Minn Kotas recommendations and amp draws:
http://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/

The 101# thrust has max 46a draw and they recommend 8ga for all lengths(5'-25') looks like.

101 lb. 46(max draw) 50 Amp breake @ 36 VDC 8 AWG 8 AWG 8 AWG 8 AWG 8 AWG


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I guess I want the ability to unplug mine if needed. Have removed it a few times for repair and whatnot. I also have the Minn Kota quick release plate. Which also locks in very strong. Never an issue with either.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...tAds&rid=20&gclsrc=aw.ds&WT.z_mc_id1=03725459


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I installed the battery tender plug for my terrova 80, 24 volt system. It's very robust and high amp capacity. If I recall, my 80 draws more amps than the 112 with 36v. Check minnkota manual for wire gauge based on length and amp draw. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the links guys, Ill be hooking it up this week,
Salmonid


----------

